# no more SK lip????



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

all is not well for the SK lip, scorchin may stop makin these for lack of interest

read it:
http://sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=104090&page=3&pp=20

i may buy one later on this summer, but, i may not keep my b14, because i am looking for an s14. so i may buy it and sell it back.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

BUMP BUMP BUMP, i think this is pretty important, check this out


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cheap ass B14 owners....
Most of em' are all talk....


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

maybe he'll make'em to order just like the s13 grill


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

lol u said cheap ass b14 owners lol thats prolly cause they are still making payments on their cars... :thumbdwn:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i have to jump in and say that we're not cheap. if you look at the demographics of sentra and 200sx owners, they are mostly young h s and college students. i really do wish there was more support from the owner's side. 

i will definitely be buying a carbon fiber lip whether i sell my car or not, but this will happen after i come back from Iraq in august (assuming that i'll come back in one piece)


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

lol im just saying with what he said, but those kinda people come with every car... they say they are going to buy this and that but dont have n e actions for their words...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wise words...
i really hope ppl will start jumping on this


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

People were all over this when he was designing it, and now everyone is all ho-hum about it.

I hope the same thing does not happen with the gaskets that are being designed for the GA.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm going to have to bet that the GA gaskets are going to do really well. Based off the SR gasket's price, and the performance you get out of it, I'm sure they will sell like hotcakes. I know I will buy one


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i'll def buy it if i keep my 200. though i am in the market for an s14


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> People were all over this when he was designing it, and now everyone is all ho-hum about it.
> 
> I hope the same thing does not happen with the gaskets that are being designed for the GA.



Where I live, it would be foolish to invest that kind of money, into something that will be scraped off in a week.

What gaskets?

And B14 owners cheap? I just decided to invest my next 3 grand in a coilover setup and the fastbrakes upgrade kit.

Also have 4 rather powerfull computers in my room, acting as anything from data storage, to net servers/game servers, to my daily web comp. I'd easily say, I've spent more on these 4 computers, than I have on my sentra. But, the sentras turn is comming around to the cashflow. As I'm quickly running out of need for this much processing power.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> What gaskets?
> 
> 
> > intake manifold spacers to keep intake charge temps down. dyno proven power :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> Where I live, it would be foolish to invest that kind of money, into something that will be scraped off in a week.
> 
> What gaskets?
> 
> ...


I doubt you were one of the people that were into getting it at the development stages.

Not all of us are, but just look at the history.
Very few of the companies that make parts specific to the B14 make their money back doing so.
Take a look at the Motivational rear mounts as another example along with the lip/fenders/trunk/hood that SK offers.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I doubt you were one of the people that were into getting it at the development stages.


From what I stated in my previous post, thank-you Captain Obvious.  To me function has to come before form, and me spending almost $300 on something i *KNOW* will be damaged in a week, just seems pointless.

I'm not one of the many on these forums, that sees a group buy, says they are in, and then 2-6 weeks later, backs out n leaves the GB screwed. So far, only 2 GBs that i was interested in, was I at the time able to afford to say "I'm in". Like Mike's cf fenders. I think i said they were freakin awsome when they started making em, but at the time, i couldn't afford em. But if i could, i would.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the lip looks so sick. so far my car has mikes
sk c/f hood
sk c/f fenders
sk c/f grill
sk c/f trunk
and just recently the sk c/f lip.

have pics but cant post them yet. gimme a few days i'll get em uploaded.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

xt_out said:


> the lip looks so sick. so far my car has mikes
> sk c/f hood
> sk c/f fenders
> sk c/f grill
> ...


cant wait, it will look teh SEX :thumbup: i will order my lip as soon as i get back from iraq, and if i get a good deal, the side skirts as well. 

btw... does anyone know how much the c/f skirts cost?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its not just b14 owners, its the sentra community in general. So many people want stuff, but when the final product comes around, people dont like it, or they think its too much money, or lose interest. So many companies have tried making stuff for the spec v and such, but then no one can supply money, and in the end only a prototype may have been made, or companies just give up to begin with. People beg and beg, and when someone takes action, they bash them, or want to have it for next to nothing.

I dont blame SK one bit. He goes through all this work and money for a community that either doesnt have the money to begin with and is all talk, or they are just wanting a bigger aftermarket without doing anything about it. Same thing with the trunk with integrated spoiler that everyone wanted for the spec v, he made a prototype cause so many people wanted it, and then they didnt like the design or didnt front any money to get it produced. 

Its necesarily that people are cheap, but a lot of em are all talk, and simply cant afford it, since theyre driving a cheap nissan.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Sparky828 said:


> lol u said cheap ass b14 owners lol thats prolly cause they are still making payments on their cars... :thumbdwn:



Thank You!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

himbo said:


> cant wait, it will look teh SEX :thumbup: i will order my lip as soon as i get back from iraq, and if i get a good deal, the side skirts as well.
> 
> btw... does anyone know how much the c/f skirts cost?


just got mike the pics of my car
pics of the carbon lip are up on syndicate kustomz site now.
http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/products/products.php?cat=1&item=38


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if it fit my car, I'd do it. Anyway, I'm gonna update the pictures on Liu's site. I hope that will increase sales.

XT, mind if I use ur car?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i like my SK CF lip kit :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ...
> 
> XT, mind if I use ur car?


i dont mind if mikes cool w/ you using the sk ones


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)




----------

